# Нужен кноп. аккордеон 1/2 (половинка)



## kravz91 (25 Июл 2016)

Добрый день! Ищу кнопочный аккордеон weltmeister или hohner,royal standard. Необходима 1/2 - половинка с тремя регистрами! Новый сейчас стоит около 100 тысяч, а это очень много, учитивая, что качественный сейчас не найти. Видел ранее на авито были такие 70-80х годов производства в г.Клингенталь. Справедливая цена за инструмент тех годов около 15-20, учитывая,что им пользовались лет 30-40.


----------



## zet10 (25 Июл 2016)

Есть.Вы сами из какого города?


----------



## kravz91 (25 Июл 2016)

zet10 () писал:Есть.Вы сами из какого города?из Ростова-на-Дону. но забрать могу из Москвы


----------



## zet10 (26 Июл 2016)

Вас понял! Если не горит, то в сентябре месяце у Вас в Ростове будет проводится большое событие, а именно международный конкурс Баянистов -Аккордеонистов. Моей скромной персоной,М.Пиджини ,и моими друзьями ,будет представленна в этом событии, презентация новых Супер Инструментов  ведущей в мире итальянской баянно-аккордеонный фабрики "Pigini"( всех милости просим для знакомства и тестирования инструментов, более подробная инфа от меня в личку)Т.е,как сами понимаете мне будет не сложно захватить с собою интересующий Вас инструмент!Ежели у Вас именно "горит", то готов Вам переправить в Ростов т/к, или передать любому Вашему доверенному лицу!


----------



## kravz91 (26 Июл 2016)

zet10 писал:Если можете- скиньте фото на почтовый адрес к[email protected] ,ну или сюда. Может быть в августе сам буду в Москве.


----------



## vvz (27 Июл 2016)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_weltmeister_78611
1833


----------



## kravz91 (28 Июл 2016)

vvz писал:


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_weltmeister_78611
> 
> 1833


да,видел его! Но написано, что в Питере, поэтому и не звонил пока что. Голоса родные? мех ремонтированный? и как механика в правой? просто я никогда еще не сталкивался с утопленными кнопками в правой, не будут западать как бывает в левой клавиатуре?


----------



## vvz (28 Июл 2016)

Я не продавец, просто ссылку кинул...
Сам, признаться, с год назад подбирал маленький Вельтмейстер, в то время по глупости думал, что мне такой нужен... 
За год, по-моему, на Авито мелькнула пара-тройка (всего лишь) предложений на эту тему: 1/2 Вельтмейстер с голубым мехом. Еще появлялся Роял Стандарт (во всяком случае узор решетки был "стандартовский") маленький, но ушел вроде сразу...


----------



## Игорь Звукач (29 Июл 2016)

Есть такой...


----------



## kravz91 (29 Июл 2016)

garik22 писал:


> Есть такой...


кнопочный аккордеон нужен... (правая клавиатура как у баяна)


----------

